# Squirrel hunter.



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

This is one just taken of Darcy and her favourite pastime ;D ;D chasing squirrels up trees..


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Darcy and Willie would make a great pair... Willie loves to do that, too!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Hunting squirrels this morning!


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

Here's my hunter

http://instagram.com/p/gxMLE2Fuge/


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Lucy this morning, getting oh so close.
She only moves when the squirrel is eating or turned away.


----------

